# Bank Line



## Huntinbull (Apr 10, 2004)

Looking for a local source for bank line. Lightly tarred braided twine usually between 120lb and 200 lb strength. Found it is generally as useful as paracord and even useful in some scenarios that paracord isn't suited for.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Not sure what bankline is or what you use it for but I have been buying trotline at the local W-mart for years for miscellaneous uses at home. It used to be waxed, or lightly tarred, but twisted. Does not compare to paracord even faintly, but comes in handy at times.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i have a brand new 1,000 ft roll of tarred #18 w/160# test ...$10.00 in cleveland. made by wallace cordage.


----------



## dinkbuster1 (Oct 28, 2005)

Catfishconnection.com has it braided and twisted in various sizes and styles. tarred and non tarred. really fast shipping too. usually a day or two later i have what i ordered.

http://catalog.catfishconnection.com/


----------

